# Welcome to PreservationTalk.com



## Nathan (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome to Preservation Talk, a new community dedicated to professional Property Preservation contractors. 

This site is free of charge and easy to use. You can register by clicking here: http://www.preservationtalk.com/register.php 

Preservation Talk is a sister site of www.ContractorTalk.com which is for all contractors and all trades. Our goal with Preservation Talk is not to take away from that site but to add a new outlet for people to discuss some of the more specific and technical aspects of the REO industry.

We are open to any suggestions that you have. If you can think of a better way for us to organize this site or things we need to change let us know. We really want to stand out as a unique resource.

Thanks for stopping by, and please tell your friends.


----------



## TNTSERVICES (Apr 12, 2012)

Great addition to the line up Nathan!


----------



## Nathan (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks, I think it will work well.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

Very nice they have their own place to hang out and talk amongst them selves. It's so squeaky clean in here, smells like bleach


----------



## HARRY304E (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks...


----------



## TNTSERVICES (Apr 12, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Very nice they have their own place to hang out and talk amongst them selves. It's so squeaky clean in here, smells like bleach



Until you showed up!


----------



## Magicman (Apr 16, 2012)

Bleach and Killz


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Magicman said:


> Bleach and Killz


Lol


----------

